

Show HN: My weekend project - QuotesCube - Your daily dose of quotes - bharani_m
http://quotescube.herokuapp.com

======
bharani_m
QuotesCube provides you with a collection of curated and hand-picked quotes
and it also helps you print your favorite quote on a T-shirt or an accessory.

Would love to get your thoughts and suggestions.

------
yitchelle
Just checked it out. Great work. A suggestion off the top of my head. Exposing
an API to get a single random quote. Perhaps use for display a quote at the
start of blogs or a news article.

~~~
bharani_m
Thanks. That sounds like a good idea. Will try to make a widget for showing
random quotes.

